# Ice Fishing Jigs For Gills...



## CulturedSavage (Mar 17, 2007)

I have been using the same two size/color/style teardrop jigs for years now for gills and thought it may be time to change things up a bit. Both of them are a small teardrop I believe a size 10 maybe a 12 with glow green & lime on them and some glitter. Each one has a slightly different amount of those color's on them. They catch fish, but like any fisherman I am always looking for something new to try. Was looking at Jammin Jigs site which looks very promising. Was wondering if anyone would care to share which model/color/size jigs they prefer for gills that Jammin jigs offers.

Thanks!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

CulturedSavage said:


> I have been using the same two size/color/style teardrop jigs for years now for gills and thought it may be time to change things up a bit. Both of them are a small teardrop I believe a size 10 maybe a 12 with glow green & lime on them and some glitter. Each one has a slightly different amount of those color's on them. They catch fish, but like any fisherman I am always looking for something new to try. Was looking at Jammin Jigs site which looks very promising. Was wondering if anyone would care to share which model/color/size jigs they prefer for gills that Jammin jigs offers.
> 
> Thanks!


I tried those Jammin Jigs your talking about and never had much luck with them. I kept breaking hooks on them too so not sure it's something you want.

I know you specifically asked about Jammin Jigs but Harry(ficious) makes great jigs in great color and even ones that glow. You might want to check them out.

I was fishing with teardrops like you talk about and Joeker from this site was out fishing myself and Stinger63 with Harry's jigs so it made me a believer. I just placed a 26 dollar order of them. Hope I helped some


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Two of each! 

I'm only half kidding. I'm the type of guy who is constantly changing jigs. When the bites on, doesn't make much of a difference, but the times it's not (which is 90% of the time) is when a little different presentation can make the difference.

But if I was just starting out, I'd break it down like this:

Vertical jigs
Horizontal jigs

Sizes 14-10
Some black, chartruse, orange, green, red/pink
Some glow
Some with hackle (feathers or rubber legs)

For the price you can get them from Jamming Jigs, invest $20-$30 and get one of their "kits" and have a selection that will cover most everything.

The sunfish kit would probably be a great way to go. Give you a little bit of everytyhing and allow you to find your own killer favorites, then you can buy more of whatever you find works for you.


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

*I purchased some jammin jigs and also had problems with the hooks breaking, some jigs i had to throw away simply because there wasn't but a stub for a hook.*


----------



## CulturedSavage (Mar 17, 2007)

Well you can forget me ordering any Jammin Jigs then. Glad you guys filled me in on that issue as I really appreciate it. Will have to check out some Ficious Jigs for sure.

Thanks Guys


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

My Go-To_Jig for Gills is a #14 Custom-Jigs N Spin Demon. I have two that have produced fish. One is Glow body with a Blue tip at the head. And the other is Purple on one side and Chrome plared on the other.

You can see the Glow and Blue tipped demon in the tackle box in the picture below. It's in the top row, 3rd compartment from the right. I tip them with either Waxies or Berkley Honey Worms(Yellow works best).


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

Try the Hali jigs with soft fiber tails. they are awesome. They have a huge selection of size and colors.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

I also mix it up a lot. Last year the best were Genzbugs, Genzworms, Ratfinkies and the glow Demon with the orange tip. When its a slow bite I I keep switching it up until I find something they like. Size, color and style all seem to matter at times. I'm starting to fish more horizontal and 45 degree jigs these days.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Watched ficious clean house on gills and crappies with that Glow Green Bug Eye tipped with waxies.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

custom jigs n spins diamond jig size twelve in firetiger, Awesome jigs!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Not familiar with Jammin' Jigs.

But as a guide here's what I use for gills, similar lures would probably work.

Vertical Jigs:

Custom jigs - Demons sizes 10 and 12
Moonglitter jigs - sizes 10 and 12

Horizontal Jigs:

Genz - Fat Boys - size 10 - 12
Fiskas- sizes 10 - 14
Custom Jigs - Diamond Jigs 10 - 14

Colors vary from day to day and lake to lake.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

jammin jigs bobber fry are one of my favorite gill jigs. also the genz worms and fat boys in the smallest sizes. i like light colors. i prefer horizontal style jigs over vertical for gills.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Seems like everyone has covered the same varieties of jigs that I would use, so just let me add the idea of a dropper fly as well, tied on to whatever other jig you use.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

ficious originals


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I just bought one of everything from ficious. You all talked me into them.


----------



## bipolaroutdoorsman (Nov 6, 2005)

I for one was actually very pleased with jammin jigs. Very fast shipping, included extra jigs and I did not have the problem with hooks breaking off. I would actually suggest them to anyone, prices are fantastic for a good product. 

Other than Jammin Jigs I did very well on panfish last year using #14 & #16 marmooska. I liked the horizontal presentation. I did however tend to have a few hooks break after a few days of catching limits. 

I also found fiskas for the first time last year and absolutely loved them when fishing in deeper water. 

Just wanted to give my two cents.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Jammin jigs have been great to me. Especially the Bobber Fry horizontal jigs. NEVER had one break off, GREAT guys, they ship very fast and they always throw in extra jigs and a note thanking "MS.com guys for being such good customers" Which reminds me.....I need to place an order


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

One more for jammin jigs! I've never had a problem with them either.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

where do you find jammin and ficious jigs?

i usually use#10 ...K & E jigs they've work for years. never had a hook break.even on pike


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

woodie slayer said:


> where do you find jammin and ficious jigs?
> 
> i usually use#10 ...K & E jigs they've work for years. never had a hook break.even on pike


www.jamminjigs.com


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

woodie slayer said:


> where do you find jammin and ficious jigs?
> 
> i usually use#10 ...K & E jigs they've work for years. never had a hook break.even on pike


 They're both a M-S.com site sponsers! Check the link under "our sponsers" on the M-S home page. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/sponsors.htm

I've not had any issues with my JJ's, Of course I'm not haulin in the hogs you all must be gettin! :lol::yikes:


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.ficiousjigs.com/zencart/

Great Jigs


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Another vote for Jammin Jigs here! Great stuff, never had any problems with them breaking. Enjoy getting the new products with every order. Yes... it is time for another order!

Mike


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Time for me to weigh in. 

No one makes a bad product on purpose, that would be silly. We make our product out of components that we don't have production control over. If you have a problem with a product, please let the company know. We all stand behind our stuff and would more than gladly make things right. 

Many times, we aren't aware when we get a bad run of hooks or whatever. We all work to bring you the best product possible and stand behind it when we don't.

Jammin wasn't consulted before this post, but I kinda figure he wouldn't disagree.

My Opinion,
Harry


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

You are very right Harry. I in no way want to slam what other people like. I just noticed from the few I tried the hooks were brittle I guess would be the best word and I didn't have the best luck with catching on them. As everybody here knows though, something that works for one may not for another.


----------

